# My Nerd List



## Blake Bowden (Mar 7, 2013)

P800->Treo 600->P900->XDA II->MPx 300->iPaq 6315->MDA III->i-Mate PDA2k->o2 XDA IIs->o2 XDA II Mini->Treo 650->i-mate Jam->MPx 300->iPaq 6510->i-Mate JasJar->Treo 700w->i-Mate K-Jam->QTEK 9000->vx6700->HTC Herald->iPhone->iPhone 3G->iPhone 3GS->iPhone 4->Incredible->Evo 4G->iPhone 4->Atrix->Sensation->Galaxy S II->Evo 3D GSM->Galaxy S II->iPhone 4S->Galaxy Note->GSM Galaxy Nexus->LTE Galaxy Nexus->GSM Galaxy Nexus->Galaxy S III->iPhone 5->Galaxy Note 2->iPhone 5->LG Nexus 4


----------



## sands67 (Mar 7, 2013)

That is an impressive list of tech!!!

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you brethren setting around wearing hoodies, dark sun glasses, and wearing high-top tennies?

I thought so!:39:

Say ... how many bytes does it take to open a beer?


----------



## RedTemplar (Mar 8, 2013)

Me don't know, me don't tell. me push a button and it fly like hell!


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 8, 2013)

WOW!  I never knew they were able to wax poetic.

Then again, when I took a laptop over to the IT building I never knew what the hell they were thinking or talking about.

Every time I looked up there was a message hanging somewhere composed of dots and dashes.  

You know, like over their cubical, the printer, the bathroom door, the EXIT sign, the stand-alone firecabinet in the corner, the boss's office.  The place was always dark (no ceiling lights) and everyone always had on dark glasses.

I understood these people so little that I couldn't tell whether they had any discernable sexual differentiations.  

They all looked sort of uni-sexual to me.  How do such people prolifirate the species?  Do they just brush up against each other once in a while sharing electrons?  Or is the connection more in the nano range?  

Sorry guys, I'm totally lost in this world.

:001_unsure:


----------



## Casey (Mar 13, 2013)

How in the world can you remember the exact model of every phone you've had?  Kudos.


----------



## crono782 (Mar 13, 2013)

Casey said:


> How in the world can you remember the exact model of every phone you've had? Kudos.



Key word: Nerd. :thumbup1:


----------



## widows son (Mar 13, 2013)

That's a lot of phones.


----------



## credo73 (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been an Android OS guy since the HTC Droid Incredible. Then the Casio Commando and now the Galaxy Nexus. I'm counting down the days for the Samsung S4. As far as tablets it was Nexus and now Asus Transformer Infinity TF700. I'm glad to see many masonic apps for Android. 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## appzdude (Mar 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note II, I love it. Android all the way baby.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 15, 2013)

Casey said:


> How in the world can you remember the exact model of every phone you've had?  Kudos.



Simple!  He's probably like me.  I keep forgetting to take them to the nearest Best Buy and dispose of them in a green manner.  I never think of it until I'm walking out of the store and trip over the recycle bins.


----------



## Txmason (Mar 20, 2013)

@jwhoff

If you need tech help I would be glad to assist you my brother 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ceasare (Mar 20, 2013)

Bro!  I remember treos!  I had the ones with the keyboard and the stubby antenna!   Remember the Moto V60 with the metal shell?  That was HAUTE tech back in the day!


----------

